# Chibi 6-tails Naruto and Hinata fanart



## Kadaobi (Mar 4, 2009)

Please full view~ ^ ^




DA link


----------



## Matt Perry (Mar 4, 2009)

Haha, very nice indeed.


----------



## pet (Mar 4, 2009)

heh cute


----------



## D1am0nds (Mar 4, 2009)

lol i like it


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Mar 4, 2009)

hahaha, that was cute :3


----------



## Plot Hole (Mar 4, 2009)

Very nice 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 + Reps


----------



## Rinme (Mar 5, 2009)

Really nice work : )


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 5, 2009)

omg so cute

*reps*


----------



## Kadaobi (Mar 5, 2009)

Aw, thank you all!

And thank you for +reps XD


----------



## chrisp (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh my god, you're a genius!

+reps


----------



## Nahima (Mar 6, 2009)

Very cute and very nicely done. I love the bright colors. I am giving you a rep.


----------



## PlayStation (Mar 7, 2009)

aw so cute,great job   .


----------



## Sheireen (Mar 7, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Disturbia (Mar 7, 2009)

They look so cute! Always a fan of your style.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2009)

*omg cutee *


----------



## Dragon (Mar 7, 2009)

Its awesome  (exept I dont enjoy NaruHina at all,) but the drawing itself is awesome.

REEEEPS!


----------



## Mellie (Mar 7, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 7, 2009)

Aw, that's cute.


----------



## Creator (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks really cute. Especially Hinata.


----------



## Cirus (Mar 7, 2009)

I like it.  Reps.  Keep it up.


----------



## Kadaobi (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you all! I'm glad you love it!!


----------



## Lucrecia (Mar 8, 2009)

So cute


----------



## Sage Chakra (Mar 8, 2009)

thats cool


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Mar 8, 2009)

That looks really good, nice fanart


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Mar 9, 2009)

aww thats cute


----------



## darkblossom (Mar 10, 2009)

Aww...haha.  That is so cute.  Nice colors.


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Mar 14, 2009)

Really good work ^^ I like it!! <3


----------



## Derlaine (Mar 14, 2009)

Hahahaha cute <333 Keep it up!!!


----------



## Leah (Mar 15, 2009)

Good job!


----------



## Izumi (Mar 15, 2009)

oh, really cute! 
i love the bubbles.


----------



## Die Heinii (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh my god it's awesome xD'
Simply sweet and hilarious ♥


----------



## Munsu's Light (Mar 15, 2009)

I like it  You have earn your reps


----------



## Vetano-sama (Mar 15, 2009)

That's indeed veryyyyyyyy cute <3


----------



## Kadaobi (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you all -v-


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Mar 16, 2009)

*_* Squee!!


----------



## Revenge (Mar 27, 2009)

So cute!


----------

